# Hertz big buy



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Hertz has announced that it will buy 100,000 Tesla cars in the next 14 months.

https://electrek.co/2021/10/25/hert...ingle-largest-ev-purchase-ever/#disqus_thread


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

francoisp said:


> Hertz has announced that it will buy 100,000 Tesla cars in the next 14 months.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2021/10/25/hert...ingle-largest-ev-purchase-ever/#disqus_thread


Good luck with delivery, Hertz!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

The official press release:

https://ir.hertz.com/2021-10-25-Her...l-Champion-Tom-Brady-to-Headline-New-Campaign


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Stock up in pre-market, 4%, $949.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

FRC said:


> Good luck with delivery, Hertz!


Hmm, wondering if Tesla will push people further back for Hertz deliveries.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I’m thinking The recent push of deliveries back to May/Aug is based on at least partly on this development.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Hmm, wondering if Tesla will push people further back for Hertz deliveries.


According to the article, Hertz is acquiring model 3s. Those model 3s will likely be produced in China. Berlin and Austin will focus on the model Y so those orders should be safe.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

francoisp said:


> Berlin and Austin will focus on the model Y so those orders should be safe.


Those need to start producing vehicles. For now, it will impact those.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I wonder how Hertz will train users on unlocking and locking? Using keycard on the console. Where is Park? How to turn this car off?
All questions my friends have asked. 

Will Tesla write more basic TS code/UI? First timer trying to find the radio, LOL. Open the charge port.

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

NR4P said:


> I wonder how Hertz will train users on unlocking and locking? Using keycard on the console. Where is Park? How to turn this car off?
> All questions my friends have asked.


As per the news article:

"Hertz will offer a premium and differentiated rental experience for the Tesla EVs. This includes digitized guidance to educate customers about the electric vehicle to get them on their way quickly".

Could be similar to the training videos that Tesla has produced.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

francoisp said:


> As per the news article:
> 
> "Hertz will offer a premium and differentiated rental experience for the Tesla EVs. This includes digitized guidance to educate customers about the electric vehicle to get them on their way quickly".
> 
> Could be similar to the training videos that Tesla has produced.


Yeah saw that. Assumes people will watch videos in advance and read manuals. 
Some will, many won't. As I stated, it will be interesting.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Now is the time for Tesla to implement the portable driver profiles. If I have a 3 at home and am carrying the tied phone with me on vacation (or even if I’m a non-owner repeat renter with the app), all my should transfer with a simple screen prompt.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

francoisp said:


> According to the article, Hertz is acquiring model 3s. Those model 3s will likely be produced in China. Berlin and Austin will focus on the model Y so those orders should be safe.


I believe batteries are still a limiting factor (hence why they brought over LFP 3s from China to catch up with demand). 


NR4P said:


> I wonder how Hertz will train users on unlocking and locking? Using keycard on the console. Where is Park? How to turn this car off?
> All questions my friends have asked.
> 
> Will Tesla write more basic TS code/UI? First timer trying to find the radio, LOL. Open the charge port.
> ...


I'd imagine it'd be no different then a company renting out manual vehicles and/or exotic cars. They assume the driver will either know or figure out the vehicle. Worst case scenario, that's what insurance is for 😂

Noticed that Hertz's homepage is showing a Model3 now.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

skygraff said:


> Now is the time for Tesla to implement the portable driver profiles. If I have a 3 at home and am carrying the tied phone with me on vacation (or even if I'm a non-owner repeat renter with the app), all my should transfer with a simple screen prompt.


----------



## Melanie (Oct 5, 2021)

I saw this announcement and read through it. It’s disappointing that there’s no mention of Hertz locations in Canada having any Teslas available. 

This is a fantastic idea and I hope it takes off with ALL car rental companies, but I’d prefer it happen sooner rather than later here in Canada! We want Teslas too!


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

The Hertz move to announce a plan to buy 100,000 Tesla cars very well MIGHT save the Hertz company. More importantly for Tesla, it MIGHT start a domino effect.

Remember when Charles Schwab (?) offered free stock trading. How crazy a thought... or how smart a thought. Not long after, lots of broker dealers offer free trading.

Hertz might do the very same thing for multiple car rental companies. The length of time it takes is unknown but if, and when, it happens... hope you/we have many more shares of TSLA!!

Kind of want to learn buying options but have not learned the basics of buying them in 1 block (100 shares) to make even more money off one of, IMO, the greatest stock of our current and upcoming generation.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GigaTexas said:


> Achwab


Schwab


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I find it amusing that Hertz thinks the Model 3 only holds 3 suitcases.

Regardless, priced a bit high (guess they have to offset the cost since they won’t get the Union made tax break) for my blood so going with a Turo Leaf. Not that I have a choice since Hertz already sold out of the Model 3 for my spring trip dates.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hertz seems happy:





Bob Wilson


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> Hertz seems happy
> 
> Bob Wilson


Their clients as well apparently.


----------



## rick7822 (6 mo ago)

FRC said:


> Good luck with delivery, Hertz!


good luck!


----------

